# Code P0302 - how far before catalytic converter damage



## dnewmannow (Dec 15, 2019)

My car started misfiring a couple of days ago and I pulled the code PO 302. Just wondering how far I can drive it like this before it starts doing damage to the catalytic converter. It also pulled the catalytic converter code, but it doesn't seem to b affecting that too bad right now. I have smelled the rotten egg smell a couple of times though.


----------



## dnewmannow (Dec 15, 2019)

PS: I have a 2012 Nissan Versa hatchback with the 1.8 liter engine 4 cylinder.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

dnewmannow said:


> My car started misfiring a couple of days ago and I pulled the code PO 302. Just wondering how far I can drive it like this before it starts doing damage to the catalytic converter. It also pulled the catalytic converter code, but it doesn't seem to b affecting that too bad right now. I have smelled the rotten egg smell a couple of times though.


You'll be lucky if the CAT survives after a month of misfires. Try to fix the misfires ASAP. It looks like cylinder #2 has a problem. Possible causes:

● Insufficient compression
● The injector circuit is open or shorted
● Bad fuel injector
● Bad ignition coil pack


----------



## dnewmannow (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you much for the reply. I plan on putting plugs in this week sometime. Hoping for the best with that, but know it may be more serious. Will go from there. Also hoping it will not go beyond a month before it is resolved. Will keep you posted.


----------



## BGNT Customs (Dec 17, 2019)

I would do the following in order til resolved 
1) have car idle then one cylinder at a time pull plug to coil. See if engine starts hesitating. Then plug back in and gobto next. I would do same for injecors. If idle don’t Change them cylinder has issue. Plus doing this makes you take a closer look at everything and reseats connector in case simple issue.

2) clear codes.
3) switch #2 coil with a good coil. See if new code pops.
4) check plugs
5) check injector pulse
6) check compression


----------



## dnewmannow (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you. Will start on these tomorrow. It's raining here today and I have a carport, not a garage. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## BGNT Customs (Dec 17, 2019)

I know exactly what you are dealing with. I am a one man mobile unit. 

I just fixed a p0420 code on a 1.6 2012 versa. Dealer wanted 1500 prelim quote. I took the catalytic converter pipe off real easily with impact wd40 Long reach extension and 14mm. Reason saying if can’t get miss fix right away you could easily probably straight pipe it until you do. Worst case scenario. Most likely will have fixed With basic test


----------



## dnewmannow (Dec 15, 2019)

Good idea.


----------

